# What is the best sealant for latex tubes?



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Caffe Latex from what I have heard / read


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I contacted Orange Seal and they say that their sealant is safe with latex tubes.

The knock against Caffe Latex I've repeatedly heard is that it's not terribly good at sealing punctures. I've never used the stuff so please take this FWIW.

Unless I hear something awful about Orange Seal, I think that's what I'll be using in my Challenges this year.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I think it was someone on SlowTwitch that did a pretty well controlled side by side comparison of most/all the available sealants. Might want to see if you can find that article. If I remember correctly, Caffe was definitely one of the better ones.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I think pretty much any of them but slime and off-brand worked well if I remember that study right. All of the latex based sealants work well in latex tubes but didn't work as well in the butyl tubes which is where the differences started to shine. I think stans was pretty high up there since it has small puncture clogging particles in there to help seal. Orange seal got really high marks.

Stans, caffe', pitstop and orange seal seem to be the go-to choices and then there's the tire manufacturers sealants that are shortly behind though possibly just rebranded (vittoria pitstop, bontrager, etc.).


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you! Here's the link:
Sealant Test - Part 2 - Slowtwitch.com

Looks like Orange Seal is good to go.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

pretender said:


> Thank you! Here's the link:
> Sealant Test - Part 2 - Slowtwitch.com
> 
> Looks like Orange Seal is good to go.


and it looks like my LBS is a dealer. WIN


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Just bringing back old thread to see if anyone has done this recently and has real experience with it.

Considering it with 700x35 tires on the cross bike and with 25 and 28s on the road bike.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

HEMIjer said:


> Just bringing back old thread to see if anyone has done this recently and has real experience with it.


I have always run Orange Seal with tubeless MTB tires and Caffe Latex with Road & CX tubulars as well as the latex tubes in clincher tire on our daily wheels. The only issue I have run into with Caffe Latex is not being careful enough about how I store the wheels. I have found that depending on valve stem orientation, sealant manages to accumulates in the valve stems, which gradually constricts the stem over time making inflation a challenge.


----------

